# Tegu still missing.



## Mich lady (Sep 19, 2019)

It's almost been a week. I have torn my house apart looking for roman. I have left food out. Isn't touched. Put flour on my hardwood floors. No prints. Haven't even seen poop. I'm not giving up yet but..... occasionally I hear a strange noise. But then it stops. I don't know what to think now.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 19, 2019)

You'll just have to keep at it.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Sep 19, 2019)

Sorry to say but you'll just have to cross the fingers and hope, I've heard stories of them reappearing after months and months....Good luck though


----------



## Mich lady (Sep 20, 2019)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Sorry to say but you'll just have to cross the fingers and hope, I've heard stories of them reappearing after months and months....Good luck though


Thank you. I'm hopeful he will show up. I'm pretty sure he comes out when I'm at work because my bearded dragon is hiding in her enclosure. Something she only does when she sees the tegu.


----------



## Mich lady (Sep 20, 2019)

Good news! Saw some signs that Roman is somewhere in the house. Found lizard pee on the kitchen floor when I got home from work


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Excellent!


----------



## Mich lady (Sep 20, 2019)

Well, the prodigal lizard has returned! Found him behind the hot water heater. I've looked there several times in the past week. Checked again and there he was. None the worse for wear. He has a happy mom! Lol.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 20, 2019)

A great relief.


----------



## Mich lady (Sep 20, 2019)

Yes absolutely!!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Sep 23, 2019)

Awesome news


----------



## Merlot (Sep 25, 2019)

Yay!!! Welcome back Roman. Now get that man a proper meal!


----------



## Smokie66 (Sep 25, 2019)

Mich lady said:


> Yes absolutely!!


Mine has came up missing nemesis times,I would panic at first but learned with these guys it just takes allot of patients.make sure you're fridge is sealed around it real well.theycan work done real magic when they get under them.mine has been just a super great pet.100bucks..free shipping because the guy thought it's leg was broke.it favored the leg for a couple days than was good as new.I couldn't get one for500 and it be as good as this tegu.,I would never own another because I know I'd never get one like him.He is from the everglades but is not a bit has never shown no aggression what so ever.he is prob3ft nowand comes and goes as he pleases from the tank he is really done to big for.I've got another one ready for him but he wants nothing to do with it.if I make him get in the other he pouts just like a child until I let him go back in it..lol.He does free roam and either sleeps under the Love seat on the Love seat Under a pillow out over here on the couch with me.my little5yr old son just handles him like it's nothing.it kinda scares me but he just lets him do whatever he wants with him.he is bad to go get Under my son's bed and he has puffed a little when I make him come out but I reach down and pack him in thru here and he never offers to do anything.like I said I got very lucky and blessed with getting this tegu.it's only boiled eggs and chicken breast for him now anyway.out was turkey and chicken livers and I'm make sure everything is dusted and seems very healthy and happy and I pray he remains that way..I hope anyone That's deciding on a pet and yes even a first pe. Consider a tegu.I won't lie I was very intimadated by him but he was me as well but I have a Savannah monitor over here and she is way more mean than he will ever be.I just can't get her calmed down and she is maybe10-12inches long.when I handle her at all she goes nuts puffing whipping her tail and biting hard to be her size .I wouldn't go for one of them for a first lizard but I most certainly would a tegu regardless of what anyone says.is just my opinion.Good luck to all you guys and I hope toy have many days of the same enjoyment I'm having with my tegu(Blippi)


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Smokie66 said:


> Mine has came up missing nemesis times,I would panic at first but learned with these guys it just takes allot of patients.make sure you're fridge is sealed around it real well.theycan work done real magic when they get under them.mine has been just a super great pet.100bucks..free shipping because the guy thought it's leg was broke.it favored the leg for a couple days than was good as new.I couldn't get one for500 and it be as good as this tegu.,I would never own another because I know I'd never get one like him.He is from the everglades but is not a bit has never shown no aggression what so ever.he is prob3ft nowand comes and goes as he pleases from the tank he is really done to big for.I've got another one ready for him but he wants nothing to do with it.if I make him get in the other he pouts just like a child until I let him go back in it..lol.He does free roam and either sleeps under the Love seat on the Love seat Under a pillow out over here on the couch with me.my little5yr old son just handles him like it's nothing.it kinda scares me but he just lets him do whatever he wants with him.he is bad to go get Under my son's bed and he has puffed a little when I make him come out but I reach down and pack him in thru here and he never offers to do anything.like I said I got very lucky and blessed with getting this tegu.it's only boiled eggs and chicken breast for him now anyway.out was turkey and chicken livers and I'm make sure everything is dusted and seems very healthy and happy and I pray he remains that way..I hope anyone That's deciding on a pet and yes even a first pe. Consider a tegu.I won't lie I was very intimadated by him but he was me as well but I have a Savannah monitor over here and she is way more mean than he will ever be.I just can't get her calmed down and she is maybe10-12inches long.when I handle her at all she goes nuts puffing whipping her tail and biting hard to be her size .I wouldn't go for one of them for a first lizard but I most certainly would a tegu regardless of what anyone says.is just my opinion.Good luck to all you guys and I hope toy have many days of the same enjoyment I'm having with my tegu(Blippi)


Think people in lizard suits!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 25, 2019)

Tegus are resilient little bastards, get him back to normal heat humidity and food amd he’ll probably be just fine


----------



## bocacash (Sep 25, 2019)

YAAAAY !!! I love happy endings !


----------



## rats (Sep 26, 2019)

Hooray, happy ending! Offer food and water and a little cuddling too so he knows you’re glad he’s back.


----------

